# Upload mode



## Dcora (Dec 14, 2015)

I just created a new password for my samsung prevail 2 and now I forgot it so I am attempting to master or hard reset it but everytime I try to hard reset it it says upload mode and forced key upload how can i factory reset my phone


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.hard-reset.com/samsung-galaxy-prevail-android-hard-reset.html
http://www.hardreset.info/devices/samsung/samsung-m840-galaxy-prevail-2/
You will lose all your data , as its a factory reset, we cannot assist in bypassing forgotten passwords - have a read of the rules


----------



## Dcora (Dec 14, 2015)

This is exactly what i did, but my phone isnt going into reset mode it goes to something called upload mode


----------

